

A modern command-line tool for extracting data from tab-separated files - wspeirs
https://bitbucket.org/tkatchev/tab

======
walshemj
Interesting I have just been working a few extract and load routines for data
from google and wondered why this is an improvement on a perl script?

And don't get me started on Google amateur night approach to generating csv
files!

~~~
wspeirs
They have a comparison of tab, Perl, and Python:
[https://bitbucket.org/tkatchev/tab#markdown-header-
compariso...](https://bitbucket.org/tkatchev/tab#markdown-header-comparison)

TL;DR Perl: 4.1s Python: 3.1s shell (cut, sort, unique): 2.7s awk: 2.1s tab:
0.9 s

syntax ./tab -i req.log '{cut(cut(@," ",2),"?",0) -> sum(1)}' vs a few lines
of Perl or Python...

------
sytelus
Just wondering if this is usable with very large files which can't fit in
memory, like 1TB data file.

